# I need help to help someone that needs help



## bunchfish (Feb 11, 2014)

There is a 81 year Old man down the street has the gas golf cart that wont crank. It turns over and spins but the engine doesn't fire up. I checked to see if the plug was firing by removing it and with it attached to the plug wire I depressed the gas pedal to turn the motor and the plug had spark. I put the plug back and took the breather hose off at the carb and with the motor turning I sprayed a small amount of starting fluid to see if fuel was the problem and it didn't even sputter. If it has fire and has fuel (starting fluid) why is it not at least trying to start? He said there has been no problem with it until last week he went to crank it and it wouldn't start. Any suggestions?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

bunchfish said:


> If it has fire and has fuel (starting fluid) why is it not at least trying to start? He said there has been no problem with it until last week he went to crank it and it wouldn't start. Any suggestions?


Because the spark timing is off or the motor is flooded.

The flooding issue I would address first. I would remove the spark plug and crank over the motor seven or eight times to hopefully blow out any excess fuel. Quickly put the spark plug back in and see if it helps. If it does, then the motor was flooded, most likely caused by a leaking inlet needle on the carb. Fix: clean or replace the carb.

I don't know the motor well enough to direct, but spark timing on most small engines is dictated by the flywheel key, which might be sheared. I cannot guide you in how to confirm if the key is OK or not but those two thoughts are my suggestions.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

OptsyEagle said:


> Because the spark timing is off or the motor is flooded.


and let us not forget about our good ole friend ...compression, or the lack of it could also be the problem. Blown head gasket, scored piston, leaking valve, etc., etc.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

bunchfish said:


> There is a 81 year Old man down the street has the gas golf cart that wont crank. It turns over and spins but the engine doesn't fire up. I checked to see if the plug was firing by removing it and with it attached to the plug wire I depressed the gas pedal to turn the motor and the plug had spark. I put the plug back and took the breather hose off at the carb and with the motor turning I sprayed a small amount of starting fluid to see if fuel was the problem and it didn't even sputter. If it has fire and has fuel (starting fluid) why is it not at least trying to start? He said there has been no problem with it until last week he went to crank it and it wouldn't start. Any suggestions?


Need a little more info. Make, model and serial number of the motor would help to identify problem. You will find it somewhere on the motor itself not on the cart. I can be anything from compression to timing. Unless you have a spark tester, you can't be sure if the ignition strong enough.


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

Do not use starting fluid on a gas engine...starting fluid is made for diesel engines.


----------

